# Hello and Introduction



## SamD234 (May 4, 2011)

First of all, I'd like to say hello and what a useful forum you have here.

Just to give you a bit of background I am 41yr UK resident no convictions, excellent credit, with Us boyfriend (6 years), I am very well travelled in the US - personal and business - (New york, Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago, New Orleans, Pensacola) - and am now looking to relocate to Pensacola where my bf lives.

I am a lead system test analyst with (a UK recognised) technical qualification - have been in the trade for 10+ years, and I earn very well here (and am under no illusions that I might when I move). :ranger:

Having research various visa options my bf and I are considering:

- K1 Family sponsorship (my 38yo bf sponsoring me as fiance)
- H1B Work sponsorship
- Lottery visa (though I would like to be over there by April 2012 and 2012 is closed)
and if all else fails
- B2 (6 months, no work)

I've also researched:
- House prices in US, buying vs renting and all aspects of Realty
- Getting my cat over there (pet passports, transit)
- International movers
- Renting my house out here vs Selling up and going for it
- Storage in UK not really an issue

I'd appreciate any opinions or any input on *what to do first* as I'm trying to reverse engineer my move from the time I actually get carried over a US threshold. 


==================================

1. Start squirelling money away (flight(s), insurances, car, drivers licence, ID, documentation, medicals, getting UK house into rentable state, rent management, legal fees etc)

2. Apply for K1

3. (Start cat on vet visits (shots take a year) - though also considering leaving him here with family, might be a kinder option for a cat)

4. US House - several options I'm not sure about, still researching.considering:
- Buy-to-Let - and rent it to BF (which he's agreed)
- Renting
- Get mortgage using equity in my house here as deposit

5. UK House - Still thinking about:
- Renting Uk house unfurnished - selling all my belongings here or
- shipping all my belongings to US or
- putting all my belongings in storage
- Renting UK house furnished
- Large items stay in house

Either of these will need all the Gas and Elec safety inspection documentation etc. not too much of an issue with that.

- Selling UK house (though I am still thinking, despite 6 years with my darling, that I might want something to come back to if things go awry)

6. US Bank Accounts
- I understand that I don't need SSN to open a bank account - can I do this online?
- Anything particular I should know about US banking?


And the small things, like how many "passport" type pictures I'm going to need during the whole process.

==================================
Particular Questions:

Do I have my head screwed on straight? Is there anything glaringly obvious that I'm missing?

Is there a time limit on a K1 (i.e. 'you must get married within X months')?

If I'm going for a K1 - do I need to worry about employment at this current time? 

On a K1 do I need to show that I can support myself (I can, just wondering whether I might have to)

==================================

Thanks very much, hope I don't sound too much like an ignorant nublet.


Sam


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am not sure but I think you will need to have a Bachelors Degree in order for a company to sponsor you for a H1B visa. If you receive the K1 visa, you must get married within 90 days of arriving in the USA. Here is the link to the State Department website with the answers to all your K1 visa questions- Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiance(e) (K-1) . You (along with your fiance) will be required to provide financial support such has bank statements.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like you have done some homework. Thank you!

The easiest solution - get married. Speaking from years of experience - there are worse things:>) You can go K1 or get married and go the LDR route. 

Pensacola is not a bad area but you will compete with a lot of Army/Navy wives and retirees We can chat about potential employers down the road.

Married and intending to stay in the market - buy using your money a pre nuptial agreement and his credit
H1B - rent as you never know how long the gig will last.
What you want to bring with you is a personal decision. Please consider the US way of living and furnishing. We put a household instorage once just to throw most of it out two years later. Make lists - has to go, would be nice to have and find home for.
What will the financial and legal burden be to keep your UK house?
I am fairly familiar with all banks in Pensacola - you will have to open accounts face to face with proper identification. What questions do you have in regards to banking in US? One good news - generally it is a lot cheaper then in Europe.


----------



## SamD234 (May 4, 2011)

It sounds like you have done some homework. Thank you!
>> yay! I'm not a nub! 

The easiest solution - get married. Speaking from years of experience - there are worse things:>) You can go K1 or get married and go the LDR route. 
>> yes I think we've more or less decided that, not as romantic as I'd envisioned it but we are both genuine realists, and will make our own romance in other ways!

Pensacola is not a bad area but you will compete with a lot of Army/Navy wives and retirees We can chat about potential employers down the road.
>> Yes I've been there a few times now (and am familiar with Army 'life') - as a backup I want to maybe study something else: seems pedicures are popular  I've also got plans to maybe study marine biology (personal interest) and write a book. I did see a job when I was there last doing exactly what I do here so I know there's potential there, however all the signs are telling me not to worry too much at this stage, could be wrong about that.

Married and intending to stay in the market - buy using your money a pre nuptial agreement and his credit
>> I think his credit has recently (about a year ago) recovered, he bought a new car last year so it's not bad but I think his Dad went guarantee. We might have to talk about that some more. Pre-nup good idea I'll look into that.

H1B - rent as you never know how long the gig will last.
>> Well, if I buy and it goes pear-shaped I could consider renting the place out, kind of exploring all the angles.

What you want to bring with you is a personal decision. Please consider the US way of living and furnishing. We put a household instorage once just to throw most of it out two years later. Make lists - has to go, would be nice to have and find home for.
>> Lists, excellent idea - maybe if I see it all down on a list I'm more likely to think of things I wouldn't normally.


What will the financial and legal burden be to keep your UK house?
>> I've researched rental prices here and I can rent out my place for enough to cover my mortgage, property management fees and maybe minor repairs. I'll have all the big stuff redone before I go (boiler, heating, plumbing, decoration etc) and I'll have landlords insurance - though I haven't researched that yet.

I am fairly familiar with all banks in Pensacola - you will have to open accounts face to face with proper identification. What questions do you have in regards to banking in US? One good news - generally it is a lot cheaper then in Europe.
>> Well darnit I just got back from Pensacola last week, was thinking of opening an account there last week, shoot. Well, my idea was that I could open an account now and start making deposits via online though I don't think it's really necessary.


*Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it.*


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SamD234 said:


> It sounds like you have done some homework. Thank you!
> >> yay! I'm not a nub!


??? Can you translate this intu US please?



SamD234 said:


> The easiest solution - get married. Speaking from years of experience - there are worse things:>) You can go K1 or get married and go the LDR route.
> >> yes I think we've more or less decided that, not as romantic as I'd envisioned it but we are both genuine realists, and will make our own romance in other ways!


He can always get down on his knees on the beach, throw his back out and you spend the night in ER with him. We are still working on the honey moon issue.




SamD234 said:


> Pensacola is not a bad area but you will compete with a lot of Army/Navy wives and retirees We can chat about potential employers down the road.
> >> Yes I've been there a few times now (and am familiar with Army 'life') - as a backup I want to maybe study something else: seems pedicures are popular  I've also got plans to maybe study marine biology (personal interest) and write a book. I did see a job when I was there last doing exactly what I do here so I know there's potential there, however all the signs are telling me not to worry too much at this stage, could be wrong about that.


The jobs are there. The question is how will you find them. There a couple of tricks to it as marketing has changed over the last three years. By the time you are settled in you will probably be eligible for in-state tuition. Do you really want to compete with the Asian population in the nail department?




SamD234 said:


> Married and intending to stay in the market - buy using your money a pre nuptial agreement and his credit
> >> I think his credit has recently (about a year ago) recovered, he bought a new car last year so it's not bad but I think his Dad went guarantee. We might have to talk about that some more. Pre-nup good idea I'll look into that.


Have him run his credit report by all three reporting consumer agencies. Go over it with a fine toothed comb. As soon as you have a social security number have him add you as fully authorized user to one of his credit cards. You do not want to get tied to his past issues. Have power of attorney, last will and living will. Read up on probate and inheritance laws concerning non-citizen spouses. Read up on FDIC coverage for consumer deposit accounts. currently up to 250k per entity. Make sure your nest egg is covered.



SamD234 said:


> H1B - rent as you never know how long the gig will last.
> >> Well, if I buy and it goes pear-shaped I could consider renting the place out, kind of exploring all the angles.


Check into insurance coverage first. Anything within about 10 miles from the beach will be ridiculous. 



SamD234 said:


> What you want to bring with you is a personal decision. Please consider the US way of living and furnishing. We put a household instorage once just to throw most of it out two years later. Make lists - has to go, would be nice to have and find home for.
> >> Lists, excellent idea - maybe if I see it all down on a list I'm more likely to think of things I wouldn't normally.


It comes down to setting priorities. My Better Half decided he will handle our 16th move. Well, we dragged everything with us just to give it away three months later.



SamD234 said:


> What will the financial and legal burden be to keep your UK house?
> >> I've researched rental prices here and I can rent out my place for enough to cover my mortgage, property management fees and maybe minor repairs. I'll have all the big stuff redone before I go (boiler, heating, plumbing, decoration etc) and I'll have landlords insurance - though I haven't researched that yet.


Sounds like you have it under controll.



SamD234 said:


> I am fairly familiar with all banks in Pensacola - you will have to open accounts face to face with proper identification. What questions do you have in regards to banking in US? One good news - generally it is a lot cheaper then in Europe.
> >> Well darnit I just got back from Pensacola last week, was thinking of opening an account there last week, shoot. Well, my idea was that I could open an account now and start making deposits via online though I don't think it's really necessary.


That is a call you have to make. Please disregard the persistent rumor that you have to report amounts over 10 k to customs at port of entry. You have to declare it. That is all. Read up on W8 and talk to your accountant.




SamD234 said:


> *Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it.*


Let us know if you have questions.


----------



## SamD234 (May 4, 2011)

*??? Can you translate this intu US please?*
>> Nub, Nublet, Newbie, New Person.

Thats funny, the landlord of the apartment I stayed at in Pensacola last week asked me to speak English  when I was trying to explain a plumbing problem. I got bf to phone her in the end, he basically said exactly what I did and she got it, I thought it was funny.


*He can always get down on his knees on the beach, throw his back out and you spend the night in ER with him. We are still working on the honey moon issue.*
>> haha yes. He wants to honeymoon in Japan, but if I'm doing all this he can find the money for _that_! To be honest he could rip a ring-pull off a coke can and I'd say yes. 


*The jobs are there. The question is how will you find them. There a couple of tricks to it as marketing has changed over the last three years. By the time you are settled in you will probably be eligible for in-state tuition. Do you really want to compete with the Asian population in the nail department?*
>> Nah the nail thing I was thinking of was a little sideline I'm interested in. I will try first and foremost to stay in my trade, but was also kind of thinking reflexology/massage, maybe converting a yard building to a little sanctuary and doing that part time depending on what the law is there relating to home businesses, I haven't researched that yet but I reckon I've got time. I will look into in-state tuition, sounds promising.


*Have him run his credit report by all three reporting consumer agencies. *
>> Experian, Equifax and...?


*Go over it with a fine toothed comb. As soon as you have a social security number have him add you as fully authorized user to one of his credit cards. You do not want to get tied to his past issues. *
>> He's got a debit/credit not sure he's got a conventional credit card but yes good points all gives me things to get going on


*Have power of attorney, last will and living will. *
>> Power of Attorney for him? whowhatwhy? I will look into last and living wills


*Read up on probate and inheritance laws concerning non-citizen spouses.*
>> Ok


*Read up on FDIC coverage for consumer deposit accounts. currently up to 250k per entity. Make sure your nest egg is covered.*
>> Should be plenty but I will look into it


*Check into insurance coverage first. Anything within about 10 miles from the beach will be ridiculous. *
>> Yes I guess that. I read somewhere that people have four policies; one for fire/theft another for storm and another for flood. I think 10 miles is the furthest I'd consider, that takes me out to Pace and I think we'd both need to be nearer to downtown as I also have to think about how far a commute it will end up being for him.


*It comes down to setting priorities. My Better Half decided he will handle our 16th move. Well, we dragged everything with us just to give it away three months later.*
>> You moved 16 times? Jeeze, I've moved 7 times in my life and thought that was a lot. to be fair I'm not sure there's much I'd want to ship all said; all my electricals would be no good (and cheap to replace out there) few ornaments/keepsakes - most of my clothes I can chuck, convert my bookshelf to kindle, burn CD's DVDs and take a portable drive with me, I'm such a geek :tinfoil3:


*Sounds like you have it under control. That is a call you have to make. Please disregard the persistent rumor that you have to report amounts over 10 k to customs at port of entry. You have to declare it. That is all. Read up on W8 and talk to your accountant.
Let us know if you have questions.*

I will thanks, plenty to be thinking about!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats funny, the landlord of the apartment I stayed at in Pensacola last week asked me to speak English  when I was trying to explain a plumbing problem. I got bf to phone her in the end, he basically said exactly what I did and she got it, I thought it was funny.
@@@In coloquial terms - a plumbing problem indicates need of gynocological services:>)
Rest assured a translator/interpretor degree did not mean I was able to get directions in the sticks of Alabama.

>> haha yes. He wants to honeymoon in Japan, but if I'm doing all this he can find the money for _that_! To be honest he could rip a ring-pull off a coke can and I'd say yes. 
@@@Japan may not be a perfect vacation spot right now. Just ask him. Mail him a coke pull maybe he will get the drift.


>> Nah the nail thing I was thinking of was a little sideline I'm interested in. I will try first and foremost to stay in my trade, but was also kind of thinking reflexology/massage, maybe converting a yard building to a little sanctuary and doing that part time depending on what the law is there relating to home businesses, I haven't researched that yet but I reckon I've got time. I will look into in-state tuition, sounds promising.
@@@In spare time go through FL Department of Cosmetology. Contrary to rumors licensing and upkeep of licenses does exist. The county and city zoning commission determins if a property can be used for commercial purposes. You are a few years behind the power curve with the spa and pamper idea. If you want to go into details about licenses ... PM please as we may bore the rest of the forum.


>> Experian, Equifax and...?
@@@Transunion which always seems to be a bit off but that is a personal comment.

>> He's got a debit/credit not sure he's got a conventional credit card but yes good points all gives me things to get going on
@@@You may have to push the cart a bit so he gets a "normal" credit card. Men!!!


>> Power of Attorney for him? whowhatwhy? I will look into last and living wills
@@@Marriage is an established institution but it will not give you any right to handle and/or access anything from phone bill to checking account which can not only be annoying but an issue. Make sure he and you sign releases for medical information at every doctor's office and with insurance. Otherwise you will not be able to deal with bills. 


*Read up on probate and inheritance laws concerning non-citizen spouses.*
>> Ok
@@@Please do so because you will be surprised that GC wives are considered a flight danger for probate thus have to pay tax up front.


*Read up on FDIC coverage for consumer deposit accounts. currently up to 250k per entity. Make sure your nest egg is covered.*
>> Should be plenty but I will look into it
@@@PM if you need to dig deeper then what your branch banker (mostly clueless) will tell you.

>> Yes I guess that. I read somewhere that people have four policies; one for fire/theft another for storm and another for flood. I think 10 miles is the furthest I'd consider, that takes me out to Pace and I think we'd both need to be nearer to downtown as I also have to think about how far a commute it will end up being for him.
@@@Finally a wife to be who considers his daily traffic jam!!! Get quotes PRIOR to purchasing a home. Your realtor will be your best friend but remember he/she is in it for the commission. Take the time to drive to/from property to normal commute hours AND during times you would be home. Nothing like a party house on the block.


>> You moved 16 times? Jeeze, I've moved 7 times in my life and thought that was a lot. to be fair I'm not sure there's much I'd want to ship all said; all my electricals would be no good (and cheap to replace out there) few ornaments/keepsakes - most of my clothes I can chuck, convert my bookshelf to kindle, burn CD's DVDs and take a portable drive with me, I'm such a geek :tinfoil3
@@@CRY! Please do not convert your book shelf. Again - personal. I am still surprised about the amount and kind of people whose homes are bare of books. NBetter Half was not quick enough wehen we moved in our current home during a blizzard. The "cave" of 20x20 is now walls of overflowing book shelves a comfortable grandfather chair (taken over by a cat) and a very comfortable sleeper sofa (taken over by the other cat). Not to mention I found a great book store through LinkedIn. Specializes in real antiques and first editions at reasonable prices.
Clothes - the last mink gets out once a year cold enough or not. 
Food - WorldMarket or a cook book.
Christmas ... - take it with you. You will have cry-days. I still do after almost 30 years of packing and setting up camp. 
For insurance sake - tape everything. A set of four - make sure the picture shows four. Scan/take pictures of every important document.
This is our prettiest and biggest house so far but not our last (again).


Please double check on the cat. Why would the shots take a year?


----------



## SamD234 (May 4, 2011)

@@@In coloquial terms - a plumbing problem indicates need of gynocological services:>)
Rest assured a translator/interpretor degree did not mean I was able to get directions in the sticks of Alabama.
*>> Good lord  I bet she wondered what I was asking of her!*


@@@Japan may not be a perfect vacation spot right now. Just ask him. Mail him a coke pull maybe he will get the drift.


@@@In spare time go through FL Department of Cosmetology. Contrary to rumors licensing and upkeep of licenses does exist. The county and city zoning commission determines if a property can be used for commercial purposes. You are a few years behind the power curve with the spa and pamper idea. If you want to go into details about licenses ... PM please as we may bore the rest of the forum.
*>> No hurry, I'm still procrastinating, other things to do first.*


@@@Transunion which always seems to be a bit off but that is a personal comment.


@@@You may have to push the cart a bit so he gets a "normal" credit card. Men!!!
*>> Actually one of my biggest challenges will be getting him to "do" this stuff. He's all for talking about "when you get over here" but is conveniently fishing or kayaking when I want to sit down and go through this kind of stuff. I may have to duct-tape him into the cart.*


@@@Marriage is an established institution but it will not give you any right to handle and/or access anything from phone bill to checking account which can not only be annoying but an issue. Make sure he and you sign releases for medical information at every doctor's office and with insurance. Otherwise you will not be able to deal with bills. 
*>> Thats a thought - what do I do with my medical records here? take them with me?
>> Is dental care easy enough to get? Is there insurance for it? Is it expensive?*


@@@Please do so because you will be surprised that GC wives are considered a flight danger for probate thus have to pay tax up front.
*>> I'll read up on it, sure there will be a flood of questions.*


@@@PM if you need to dig deeper then what your branch banker (mostly clueless) will tell you.
*>> I will probably just bank with the same people he does to start with, again I'm not worrying about that too much yet.
*


@@@Finally a wife to be who considers his daily traffic jam!!! Get quotes PRIOR to purchasing a home. Your realtor will be your best friend but remember he/she is in it for the commission. Take the time to drive to/from property to normal commute hours AND during times you would be home. Nothing like a party house on the block.
*>> Do realtors generally deal with overseas buyers? I've filled in contact forms for a couple but never get any response*.


@@@CRY! Please do not convert your book shelf. Again - personal. I am still surprised about the amount and kind of people whose homes are bare of books. NBetter Half was not quick enough wehen we moved in our current home during a blizzard. The "cave" of 20x20 is now walls of overflowing book shelves a comfortable grandfather chair (taken over by a cat) and a very comfortable sleeper sofa (taken over by the other cat). Not to mention I found a great book store through LinkedIn. Specializes in real antiques and first editions at reasonable prices.
Clothes - the last mink gets out once a year cold enough or not. 
Food - WorldMarket or a cook book.
Christmas ... - take it with you. You will have cry-days. I still do after almost 30 years of packing and setting up camp. 
For insurance sake - tape everything. A set of four - make sure the picture shows four. Scan/take pictures of every important document.
This is our prettiest and biggest house so far but not our last (again).
*>> I got a ton of books including some rare ones, maybe I'll take them, they do mean a lot to me. The kindle was bought for me and I'm still warming to that idea. Never beat the smell of a good book!*


@@ Please double check on the cat. Why would the shots take a year?
*>> one of the first things I looked into actually; rabies shots are done in a series and then you have to wait a spell to get a certificate, something to do with incubation periods or something, don't quite remember the particulars exactly one of the first things I looked into early last year.

>> I'll organise all this info into a list over the weekend and see if I can get my beach bum to put his fishing rod down for an hour to help me with it. Duct tape: Check.*


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

[>> Is dental care easy enough to get? Is there insurance for it? Is it [email protected]@@Depnds on hs insurance carrier.

*>> Do realtors generally deal with overseas buyers? I've filled in contact forms for a couple but never get any response*.
@@@No - because it has been rather rough in that market.

*>> one of the first things I looked into actually; rabies shots are done in a series and then you have to wait a spell to get a certificate, something to do with incubation periods or something, don't quite remember the particulars exactly one of the first things I looked into early last year.
@@@Were you to take furry friend - shots, EU pass, chjp, in cabin flight (check up front!!!)

>>*


----------



## SamD234 (May 4, 2011)

Well things appear to be moving along.

I got a contact from a realtor today who was very helpful - are these people regulated in any way - is there a site I can go to to check out credentials etc

She also put me on to a mortgage officer for pre-approval: same thing, the bank is called 'Regions' - anyone heard of them? again can I check them out somewhere.

All this is way off, but won't hurt I suppose to do some digging around, time soon passes.

Sam


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SamD234 said:


> Well things appear to be moving along.
> 
> I got a contact from a realtor today who was very helpful - are these people regulated in any way - is there a site I can go to to check out credentials etc
> 
> ...


Florida Board of Realtors
Google Monika Wilson; she is a bit further down in FL but handles a lot of expats and will have a contact in your market.
Regions is a regional bank, roughly VA-FL and throughout the MidWest; some very agressive M&As in the past. FDIC is your best source. You can pull quarterly reports and comps to your heart's delight. Who are you dealing with? I used to recruit for them:>)
I love food chains:>) Your realtor and the MLO (mortgage loan originator) are scratching each others backs:>)
Regions' underwriting criterias are very stringent. Especially as your soon-to-be had issues in the past - hold off on shopping around for mortgages. Each authorization you sign and it may be in the very small print will trigger a credit check. Too many and red flags will go off. Ask Monika to get you some courtesy material about real estate and mortgages.


----------



## SamD234 (May 4, 2011)

twostep said:


> Florida Board of Realtors


OK thanks I'll check them out.



twostep said:


> Google Monika Wilson; she is a bit further down in FL but handles a lot of expats and will have a contact in your market.


OK



twostep said:


> Regions is a regional bank, roughly VA-FL and throughout the MidWest; some very agressive M&As in the past. FDIC is your best source. You can pull quarterly reports and comps to your heart's delight. Who are you dealing with? I used to recruit for them:>)


DeeDee Rhodes



twostep said:


> I love food chains:>) Your realtor and the MLO (mortgage loan originator) are scratching each others backs:>)


Yeah I know, don't worry I have no intention of being taken advantage of. 



twostep said:


> Regions' underwriting criterias are very stringent. Especially as your soon-to-be had issues in the past - hold off on shopping around for mortgages. Each authorization you sign and it may be in the very small print will trigger a credit check. Too many and red flags will go off.


It's the same here. I'll make sure I know exactly what I'm looking at and for before I go that far.



twostep said:


> Ask Monika to get you some courtesy material about real estate and mortgages.


I will, thanks. I'm still considering whether to buy or rent at the moment.

I looked more into the K-1 this weekend and read-up on the medical examination - that's something I need to research too (how stringent are these, what kind of things can you fail on - I guess they are making sure you're not going to move over there and claim disability which is fine). That's a rip off - they send you to Kensington for it - one of the most expensive places in the UK  - so thats my next chunk of reading.

:ranger:


----------

